# Question



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Is a tractor with a 85 hp rated pto sufficient to run a mf 1840 inline baler on pretty much level ground pulling either racked wagon or hay basket?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like a good match.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Thorim said:


> Is a tractor with a 85 hp rated pto sufficient to run a mf 1840 inline baler on pretty much level ground pulling either racked wagon or hay basket?


I don't see any problems at all.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

It'll even do it over somepretty nasty hills if you are weighted properly.


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

Yup. Plenty of power.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Hook it up and let it eat.


----------

